# Leo Major Received 2 DCM's



## tomahawk6 (20 Oct 2008)

A tribute to Leo and Canadian fighting spirit.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20081018.wvetfuneral1018/BNStory/National/home

JESSICA MURPHY 

The Canadian Press

October 18, 2008 at 7:21 PM EDT

MONTREAL — Family and friends of Leo Major describe him as a humble man who wore his battle scars with grace.

The residents of the Dutch town of Zwolle remember him as a hero.

Mr. Major is the only Canadian to have received two Distinguished Conduct Medals – the second highest award for gallantry in action after the Victoria Cross – for accomplishments in the Second World and Korean Wars.

He died in Montreal on Oct. 12 at age 87.

In 1940, at 19, the French-Canadian from one of Montreal's toughest working-class east end neighbourhoods joined Montreal's Regiment de la Chaudiere.

He distinguished himself early in his army career.

After losing an eye to a grenade on D-Day on the beach in Normandy, he refused a medical evacuation. He claimed he could still sight a rifle with one eye.

“He always said doctors were a bunch of fools,” his son Denis said in an interview.

But it was his bravery on a cold, rainy April night in 1945 that won him his first medal and the lasting respect of the people of Zwolle.

On that night, Mr. Major single-handedly liberated the town.

It was April 13, 1945 when Pte. Major and another French-Canadian soldier, Willie Arsenault, were sent to scope out the German presence in the Dutch town, about 120 kilometres northeast of Amsterdam.

Mr. Arsenault was killed by German machine-gunners on the outskirts of the town.

But Mr. Major, using a combination of luck, cunning, and guts, was able to capture Zwolle from the Germans by killing them when he could and setting off enough grenades to create the impression a large Canadian force had entered the town.

By early morning, they had fled the town.

Since he died, the town hall flag has been flying at half-mast, a register has been opened so townspeople can record their condolences, and Lt.-Col. Henri J.L. Schevers from the Dutch embassy attended his Montreal funeral on Saturday.

Betty Redemeyer's stepfather, Hendrik van Gerner, met MMr. ajor that night. It began a lifetime of friendship as Mr. Major, in his later years, frequently travelled back to Holland to speak to schoolchildren about his experiences.

“Because of Leo, [the Allies] knew they didn't need to bomb the city, the Germans were gone,” she said.

Ms. Redemeyer recalled Mr. Major's visits back to Zwolle with fondness.

“He could have been my grandfather,” she said. “He was so sweet. I honoured him so much, just because he was so humble. We realized what he had done for our city was enormous.”

Memories of the war haunted Mr. Major.

“At night he became quiet,” Ms. Redemeyer said.

“In his memories he went back to the war. Sometimes I think it was difficult for him.”

Mr. Major's son Denis said he rarely spoke of his exploits. In fact, he only told his family in the late 1960s about some of what he'd accomplished.

“Even my mother didn't know,” Denis said.

“One of the most difficult memories came at the end of the war. He had killed two Germans, and when he approached the bodies he found they were adolescents of 13, 14 years old.”

Mr. Major still answered the call of duty when in 1950, a Canadian general asked him to serve as a sniper in the Korean War. He left his civilian plumbing practice and went overseas once again, even with lingering injuries from his first tour of duty.

A severe back injury sustained during the Second World War would cause him pain his whole life.

It was in the Korean War that he won his second medal for bravery after leading a company to capture a key hill.

His family lost what Denis called “man of great courage, justice, a very humble man.”

So did the people of Zwolle.

“I know that everyone, but everyone, will think of Leo as their liberator,” Ms. Redemeyer said.

“He will never be forgotten. To us, he really is a hero.”

Mr. Major is survived by his wife of 57 years, Pauline De Croiselle, his four children and five grand children.

Korea DCM:
Leo Major fought in the Korean War, where he won another Distinguished Conduct Medal for capturing and holding a key hill (hill 355).

This position was in the hands of the Third US Infantry Division (a Division is around 10,000 men) when the 64th Chinese Army (around 40,000 men) made a decisive artillery barrage.

Over the course of two days, the Americans were pushed back by elements of the Chinese 190th and 191st divisions. The Americans retreated, leaving everything behind (food, weapons, vehicles, etc).

They tried to recapture the hill, but without any success, and the Chinese had moved to the nearby Hill 227, practically surrounding the US forces. In order to relieve pressure, General Dextraze brought up an elite scout and sniper team led by Leo Major. Wielding sten guns, Leo and his men silently crept up the hill, surrounded by Chinese. At a signal, Leo's men opened fire, panicking the Chinese who were trying to understand why the firing was coming from the center of their troops instead from the outside. By 12:45 am they had retaken the hill.

However, an hour later two Chinese divisions (the 190 and the 191 around 14,000 men) counter-attacked. Leo was ordered to retreat, but refused and found scant cover for his men. There he held the enemy off throughout the night, though they were so close to him that Leo's own mortars were practically raining down on him.

For three days, Leo's men held off multiple Chinese counter-assaults, until reinforcements arrived. For his actions, Leo was awarded the Bar to the Distinguished Service Medal. Amazingly, twenty French Canadians successfully resisted the assault of 2 Chinese Divisions while an entire American Division had been forced to retreat.


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2008)

Hmmm.... let me get this straight - the man (a Pte) loses an eye - only to become a sniper
Same said man scares the $hit out of a German rearguard - encouraging them to abandon their positions to an unseen enemy
He picks up a back injury for his trouble before being demobilized in 1945.

Is Re-enrolled as a Cpl - sniper & scout for the Korean war
with a crew of approx 20 men, he creeps into the positions of two chinese divisions & opens fire on them - scaring the $hit out of them and encouraging them to abandon their positions to an unseen enemy
Stands up to the counter attack of two chinese divisions... until such time as a "much" stronger force relieved them ???

All I can say is.... Oh my god!!!

I couldn't write a story - creating a character able to do likewise
And if I did.... NO ONE would believe me

Rest in peace Léo Major
You have most certainly earned the respect of your peers

CHIMO!


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2008)

Found a little bit more about Léo Major

WOW!  One tough hombre - though you wouldn't know it from simply looking at his pictures

http://www.thejanuscenter.com/heroworkshop/heromajor.htm

He landed at Normandy on D-Day and on the first day he alone captured a German armoured vehicle (a Hanomag Sd.Kfz 251) full of German radios with the German Code. This helped the Canadian army because they where now able to listen to German HQ orders.

Lost an eye in a batthe with the SS following which he refused to be evacuated - an act he repeated later when his back was broken while he help pickup bodies after a tank battle.

Late in 1944 during the battle of the Scheld he captured 93 German soldiers by himself, using one as a hostage. He was going to be decorated by Montgomery but he refused the medal due to his disdain for the man.

His mission in Zwolle to evaluate the enemy strength, but unfortunately Willy was killed. Leo Major decided to continue the mission alone and on April 14, 1945 at 5h00 he liberated the city of Zwolle in the Netherlands by himself. A garrison of hundreds of Germans retreated as Major entered the city, shooting key people (including four SS officers) lighting the Gestapo HQ on fire and throwing grenades to create as much noise and confusion as possible.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Oct 2008)

I guess the moral of the story is that we need more French Canadians to assist US troops.


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2008)

Origin: New Bedford, Massachusetts (January 23, 1921)

Heroic Values: Achievement, Courage, Humility, Integrity, Perseverance, Selflessness

By the look of things - he was half american.... certainly born there.
But the French Canadians will take the assist


----------



## jmajor (22 Oct 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Origin: New Bedford, Massachusetts (January 23, 1921)
> 
> Heroic Values: Achievement, Courage, Humility, Integrity, Perseverance, Selflessness
> 
> ...



My father was born in New Bedford, Ma but his parents move back to Montreal when he was 3 months. So he is not what we could describe as an "American"

Jocelyn Major
Proud Son of Léo Major, DCM & Bar


----------



## DocBacon (22 Oct 2008)

Welcome to Army.ca, Jocelyn.

Allow me to tender our best wishes and sympathy to you and your family, as well as our respect and admiration for your father.

We would all be proud to have known a soldier such as your M. Major.


----------



## jmajor (22 Oct 2008)

DocBacon said:
			
		

> Welcome to Army.ca, Jocelyn.
> 
> Allow me to tender our best wishes and sympathy to you and your family, as well as our respect and admiration for your father.
> 
> We would all be proud to have known a soldier such as your M. Major.



Thank you,

Several things are missing in the first post. 
1- On D-Day when my father saw that the English Canadian troups where all PinDown and where going to get wipe out by the Nazi, he ask for volonteer and 5 other french men followed help him capture the German Soldiers. They used a Bangalore to create a hole in a wall and they went behing the german soldiers who had no choice, It was surrender or dies.

2- On D-Day he set foot on the town of Caen and told the HQ that there where close to no german in the city. He told HQ that they could capture Caen on D-Day but they told him that they must wait since things are looking very bad for the US army.

3- During the battle of Zutphen he entered alone the city, killed the SS soldiers and the Snipers. he injured the german officers leaving the german troups with no command allowing the Canadian troups to quickly capture the city without to much casualties.


----------



## geo (22 Oct 2008)

Hey Jocelyn,
Nice to have you amongst us.
I figured out that thing about your father being only slightly "american".... but aren,t we all - North American 

The more I read about your father, the more I have to shake my head in utter amazement at the things he did singlehandedly OR that he inspired the people who were with him to accomplish..... "what a man" - a true & natural leader - regardless of the rank badges we all wear.

Please accept my most humble condolences on your loss

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
We will remember them!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (22 Oct 2008)

Jocelyn
Welcome.
I am sorry for your loss.   

The stories I have read about your father are amazing.  He is what makes Canada such a great place to live!!

Thank you, Robin

PS. Someone has to make a movie about this man!!  These are the stories that cannot be forgotten.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Oct 2008)

Thanks for helping us to understand your father's exploits Jocelyn.He was a remarkable man with combat accomplishments that are simply magnificent. My sympathies on your loss Jocelyn.


----------



## Dissident (22 Oct 2008)

DocBacon said:
			
		

> We would all be proud to have known a soldier such as your M. Major.



Mes condoleances.


----------



## KingKikapu (22 Oct 2008)

This man has my most profound respects.  Thank you sir for your sacrifices.


----------



## manhole (24 Oct 2008)

Hello

This man is a true Canadian Hero.......this is why more Canadian history should be taught in our schools.   Our deepest condolences to the family and friends of M. Major.


----------

